# Puppy pens



## blessedwalnut (Nov 16, 2016)

We are getting a cockapoo in February (assuming all goes well with the Breeders, waiting lists, litters, etc) and wanted to see what people do about puppy pens and cages.

Basically we both work full time, but one of us comes home each lunchtime and so will be able to play/feed/walk the dog. Also planning long walk in morning and evening each day, and ample local family who don’t work who have volunteered services. Essentially the dog will only be left alone for up to 3 hours at a time. Spoken to the breeders (all CCGB members), who are all fine with this.

I want to make sure that the dog has enough room in the day to play, but can’t injure/poison itself or damage things in the house. So I was looking at getting a puppy pen, but wanted to see what other people do.

We have been looking at the Richell Elite Combination Gate system, which are 30” x 30” (approx). I basically want to get 3 of these and put them in an L shape in the kitchen, so 3 30” squares all openly connected together, with a bed in one square (in the shade away from the window), water bowl and toys in another (with a view outside the patio doors), and puppy pads in the third.

Is this enough room for a puppy? I know some people keep them caged in 36” cages all day, but this seemed like very little room to play/move around in over 3 hours.

In terms of the bed, I was thinking of something that could be used as a car transport as well, so am I best using a small cage (what size?) or a softer travel carry (which would reduce chance being able to use as a step/springboard out of the pen!)

Also, for those who keep them inside, did you use puppy pads? How long did you use puppy pads for (ie how long until they could hold it all night and wait to be let out in the morning)? Is it worth keeping them after this point in case they need to prevent an accident? Will this just encourage them to go in the corner of the pen, even if the pads aren’t there?

Also, the pen would then be on the tiled floor, would they need blankets down or is the tile okay for them?

How long did people use pens for? I worry that even when it gets older, having free run of the kitchen it might hurt itself (or damage something or both). Are they effective when they are older, or do they just jump the panels (33” high)?

Has anyone had good/bad experience of the Richell pens?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

You sound like you are going to be a very good owner worrying so much, I hope your family will stick by their word and give the puppy frequent visits as this is very important in the formative months. 

My daughter used a pen with her puppy and I used it when she came to stay with us, you are right to be cautious of what bed you put in as they will use anything as a blast off pad to get over. If puppy is not left alone for to long regular trips out to the garden are better than puppy pads, I have read it goes against nature for a puppy to toilet in an area where they sleep. Size wise I would say that is more than adequate for a puppy

I am sure your puppy will help guide you in what their best requirements are they can all be so different.

Good luck finding your new bundle of joy, look forward to hearing about your new arrival.


----------



## blessedwalnut (Nov 16, 2016)

arlo said:


> You sound like you are going to be a very good owner worrying so much, I hope your family will stick by their word and give the puppy frequent visits as this is very important in the formative months.
> 
> My daughter used a pen with her puppy and I used it when she came to stay with us, you are right to be cautious of what bed you put in as they will use anything as a blast off pad to get over. If puppy is not left alone for to long regular trips out to the garden are better than puppy pads, I have read it goes against nature for a puppy to toilet in an area where they sleep. Size wise I would say that is more than adequate for a puppy
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm taking also taking the first 3 weeks off work to ensure it gets settled and toilet trained, house trained, etc

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I used puppy pads at night for about a month. I stopped when they decided ripping them to shreds was such a good game. It was like confetti. Figured it wasn't doing its job any longer!


----------

